# PCV Valve



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, I've done somesearching but I need a step by step to replace my pcv valve. Any help or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

NM. Found location


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

You can do a google search...type pcv removal 240sx. I read that it can take up to 1.5 hours. Some replace it from under the car and remove the oil filter, some remove the thermostat housing.


----------

